# Lexus 300 PI



## SinePari

Anybody see that young kid fire/police from a C-5 town with a Camry, I mean Lexus 300 all tricked out that would make Knight Rider jealous?


----------



## SinePari

He stopped at one of my crashes in the Dirty Woo during a torrential rain storm the other day. I got soaked and no time for pics. Nice kid, I worked with him in his town during the tornado damage. But firing up the Clark Griswold lights in your PC 20 miles away from your jurisdiction *to help out* might cause problems on the big road. Either you're acting as a good Samaritan (no lights) or in the performance of your official duties.


----------



## Foxy85

I know exactly who you're talking about, worked with him a bunch. He's got a baby face, plus hes about the size of a 13 year old. That being said, he's a great guy. He works PT out that way. In his defense he makes a full-time job out of doing details, so the light's package on his vehicles are fine by me....Not even kidding....I think he was up to about 75k in details last I saw him, and that was back in October. Plus he's an auxiliary in another town, and made like another 12k there. Wouldn't be surprised if he broke six figures last year. The guy does alright.

Like I said, I've worked with him on a bunch details, some of which were more than just arm flapping....Eg a Security detail at a hippie concert out that way. He can handle his own. Can't say enough good things about him.


----------



## Guest

I have seing him doing details on Route 20 not too long ago I also went to a domestic call with him and another new kid from one of our Wild Wild West towns he seems alright.


----------



## SinePari

About $10K worth of lights in that dayum thing...totally jealous haha


----------



## visible25

How does someone score something like that? I thought details were for Officers only, and even if there are civilian details, lights on the car? Isn't it illegal?

EDIT: Just reread and saw he's an aux. my apologies


----------



## Foxy85

visible25 said:


> How does someone score something like that? I thought details were for Officers only, and even if there are civilian details, lights on the car? Isn't it illegal?
> 
> EDIT: Just reread and saw he's an aux. my apologies


Hes actually sworn Part-Time for one town and Auxiliary for another. Hes a great guy. I think he broke 80 k easily last year in details alone...who knows what he made working PT with shifts....Hes definitely a worker.


----------



## visible25

Foxy85 said:


> Hes actually sworn Part-Time for one town and Auxiliary for another. Hes a great guy. I think he broke 80 k easily last year in details alone...who knows what he made working PT with shifts....Hes definitely a worker.


 *thinks to self* now, how can i land that? hahaha


----------



## TopCop24

80k in details just means the kid needs to get a life.


----------



## Foxy85

TopCop24 said:


> 80k in details just means the kid needs to get a life.


LOL - Envy is one of the deadly sins Topcop......


----------



## TopCop24

Foxy85 said:


> LOL - Envy is one of the deadly sins Topcop......


No envy here, I thoroughly enjoy golfing once a week. Details are plentiful, but I'm content with 2-3 a week.


----------

